# Fishing Carroll Island Power Plant



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anyone care to join me next Tuesday to fish CIPP. It's susposed to be in high 50's and slightly cloudy. Just going to bottom fish for cats and carp. I'll bring the bait. There's been some decent reports lately. I need some Winter pullage.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*If you could pull it back to Monday the 16th*

I could join you...

I'm off for MLK day.

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry Ex but Tuesday is the only day that is totally free for me.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I have the long weekend that I planned on making longer to spend some fishing time in Baltimore at CI...I usually go during the week...fewer crowds Don't have the exact weekend schedule nailed down but I'll say now Monday MLK is a definate. Tuesday a strong possibility.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Thinking about hitting cipp sometime this weekend - I work during the week so I can't join ya then. The trash being left behind over there has to be the worst that I have ever seen - and that's sayin' somethin'  . If that continues, you can say bye-bye to that place like they did 2 years ago due to that and the fires. I have some large thick trash bags so I may go on a clean - up mission and maybe post some signs (although probally a waste of time) warning of heavy fines for violators. Of course I plan to catch some fish as well.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

At one point the power company was soliciting for a group or individual(s) to 'adopt" the area and help ensure cleanup and removal of trash bags. I heard a rumor that the bellyboaters club did this but don't know if its true. There were bags put up along the trails but no one removed them and the trash just overflowed, bags busted and spread about in piles....at least some people got the trash into the bag. Tommy, sounds like a good Group project.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll definitely bring some contractor bags and clean up the area around the bridge. This used to be a big thing with us. We'd have a clean-up, cookout, and fishing contest at places like the Choptank, IRI, Sandy Point, and PLO. The DNR would even help by supplying trash bags and hauling the full ones away. Maybe we should start this program again. That's when we were really a close knit group of fisherman and fisherladies. Yep, we had a few lovely girls that pitched right in.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Problem nowadays is DNR doesn't do trash runs anymore, power plant staff hardly ever did and its up to us anglers to help out, pitch in and be responsible to clean up after ourselves. Me and others have done this in the past at Belle Grove...I gotta pic somewhere of my pickup full of bags from my coupla fishing BG spots. In my mind if I placed the bag its my responsibility to haul it out (and they can be heavy and a long walk)...and lots of folks WOULD put the trash in the bag so I give them credit and not just whine about it...so its a matter of following through with the personal committment and setting an example...and it DOES work (no, not perfect) and make a difference.

A tip-o-my-fishing cap and big thanks to everyone that has helped out with this in the past!


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I could make it on tuesday. What time do you plan to start fishing?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Fish Bait said:


> I could make it on tuesday. What time do you plan to start fishing?


Wow, that's a long drive for you. Since it just me I can make it anytime that works for you. I'll get some bait Monday afternoon. I'll PM you a little later with my phone #'s so we can set something up. Got to leave soon for my physical therapy torture.:--|


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I'd like to go too.

So far we have:
Monday - chesapeakecarper and Excalibur 
Tuesday - catman, Fish Bait, chesapeakecarper (strong possibility) 

I live nearby CIPP also. Just to gum up the works, I can show up either day and will probably show up both days for at least a couple of hours.

Would someone from each group let me know the time you have chosen? 

This is the current AOL weather report for the days in question:
MON
40°F 
32°F 
Monday (24 hours): Partly cloudy. Highs in the low 40s. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.

TUE
47°F 
43°F 
Tuesday (24 hours): Windy with a few showers. Highs in the upper 40s and lows in the low 40s. 

Thanks,
Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Fish Bait and me are meeting at Mickey D's next to the drive-in at 7:30 AM Tuesday morning. I'm picking up crawlers, wax worms and bull minnows Monday afternoon at Clyde's. I'll also bring my old stand-by for the cats - beef liver. Anyone else that's coming and wants me to get extra bait let me know by noon Monday. Hope we catch something worth posting. If not I'll just post a bunch of guys killing the Winter blues.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Wished I had a gov'ment job ... then I could join you guys ---- have fun, catch a bunch of fish and take plenty of pics to rub it in abit  .


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Wished I had a gov'ment job ... then I could join you guys ---- have fun, catch a bunch of fish and take plenty of pics to rub it in abit  .


No gov'ment job Tommy, just worked hard and long all my life, invested in some real estate 30 yrs ago, and retired early.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Just a can of corn and a ball of dough(s) for me...considering this weather I'm travelling light this trip, nothing fancy this go-round, relax and enjoy the start of the CP season. I arrive 7-8ish at the latest, will gauge a set up spot (i.e. side of the creek) by conditions. I'll drive either the old red little Nissan PU or the old green little Nissan PU. Green truck has carp sticker(s) on the back.

Gauging by this wind I'm concerned if the water will be blown outta the creek Wouldn't be the first time. If it does bring pencil and paper and take notes on structure  Times like this Mother Nature gives up some secrets


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I just came back from Corsica and Chester Rivers and lot of water has been blown outta the creeks...and predicted low tide still isn't due for later this afternoon. What water is there...waaayyy out there looks terrible and I've been at CI on days like this. I'll still be by CI Monday morning and take a look but hanging around is ?? I have off Tuesday and will be by CI again in the AM to take a look...maybe the weather system and water has settled down but with disturbances this bad recovery takes a bit of time and the fishing is usually way off. 

Weather looks settled down a bit by the weekend, and tide favorable too so despite not my favorite window I'm gonna shoot for next Saturday for a better shot.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Do you have a closely guarded dough recipe that you'd like to share with us.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

OK catman, I'll see you guys Tuesday. If I'm not at Micky D's at 7:30, start without me. I'll find you. I plan on bringing night crawlers and getting some minnows at Bowley's Baits.

If you change your mind due to the rain, please call me or let me know here. I'll check both phone and P&S before I leave. 

Blue Heron


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Came by today ~ 10ish for a look-see after figuiring out and fixing where transmission fluid was leaking from the old truck this morning . Plant was running, water very off color, water lowish but on the rise. Not a lot of anglers...handful of bridge dunkers, russian carpers on the bulkhead and one Eurocarper on the beach. Fish action was reported as slow...should improve as the week progresses. I'll be there tomarrow morning 7-8ish to fish...look for the guy with the very long rods, old green pickup truck with the carp and Motorhead bumperstickers  

I don't have any secret doughbaits...anise plus sweetener in any cereal or doughy carrier is my fav. Sweetcorn I like Summer Crisp; tougher bait is flavored feed corn. Super instant catfish bait is Tender Vittles soft catfood...empty packets and make a big ball and combine with wheaties or shreded wheat or something else as a bankside binder...also use bunches of other things and often put a big chum ball of various materials around my sinker. Hope to cross paths Tuesday.

Also have a session planned there Saturday.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the dough tips Tommy. When I fish the Susky for channel cats there's usually too much current to use any type of dough bait. I normally use chunks of beef liver or live bluegills. Got to try a dough mixture this spring in the upper bay by Pooles Island. There's some nice cat holes there.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Well????


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Decided to wait for a nicer day.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

catman 
stopped by to meet you,no wonder I could not find you.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Tommy, 
One of your ACS (American Carp Society) regional fellows (with a nice Solar setup if I say so myself) was there and while we were chatting recieved a cell call and passed on a carp report...maybe check with the club network to see how he did after I left. Said he was using chick peas, no prebait...sounded like he got there and just cast out...not much from anyone while I was there. When the Russians at the bulkhead for table carps are bored and not catching things are realllly slow. Not the best weather for wwd's (NOT wmd!  by any means..it cooks when there's steam rising off the water early in the AM due to the temp. differential, and there's lots of fish jumping/rolling but its nice to get out and wet a line while in the area. Still watching the weather for a possible try this weekend. Still not great but an anglers gotta do what an anglers gotta do this time of year 

In contrast to your post I read on another Forum there's been many a 20-30+ caught at Carroll Island though in comparision it can not compare to the Potomac River. Being a headwater makes it more affected by fluctuations in tide, weather plus plant operations, but when all the conditions are right the place can really put impressive fish of many species on the bank for everyone.

I'm hoping to have my Carroll Island map notes (and Belle Grove) online soon...working on pages as I type ...though interpreting Terraserver aerial photos can reveal some of the mystery for those that can't wait


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

oldsalt said:


> catman
> stopped by to meet you,no wonder I could not find you.


Sorry I missed you also. I'm getting around on 1 crutch now but still have to pick my days. Wet surfaces and a crutch don't mix very well. I should be off of it in another week or so. I'm fed up with this cabin fever - need to wet a line. The neighbors coy pond is starting to look good.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I hear ya Chess. I have caught a few big ones from CIPP but doesn't come close to the Potomac. Funny thing is it takes me just as long to go to either place from my house. As far as the topo maps go ... I have seen where the darker water lies but I think thats a little misleading. I never really noticed any deep water in the areas that I have fished over at CIPP. At least not anything over 7' or so. I think I may set something up for the P&S and Tidal Fish guys this spring sometime after I come back from the ATC.


----------



## leupus (Jan 3, 2006)

*weekend*

We need to get a weekend get together so we workin folk can make it..
Tom


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

leupus said:


> We need to get a weekend get together so we workin folk can make it..
> Tom


Tom I know what you're saying. I used to say that I couldn't wait until I retire so I fish during the week. Well I retired Feb. '05 and can count the # of times I've fished during the weekend on one hand. I can fish Mon thru Fri with no problems on the homefront as long as I leave the weekends open for family. It works for me.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Tommy Robinson said:


> I never really noticed any deep water in the areas that I have fished over at CIPP. At least not anything over 7' or so.
> I think I may set something up for the P&S and Tidal Fish guys this spring sometime after I come back from the ATC.


 
I'll bring the beer brats and grill and supply the fish for the carp (little guys) fry Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

all except for the fish fry bit .... :--|


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tommy, a cook out sounds great. Any idea where and when? I'm thinking about getting something together during trophy season at SPSP. We had to cancell the one last fall because of the weather. No reason why we can't do both.


----------

